# Post your favorite Chris picture



## A-tistic (May 20, 2017)




----------



## BurningPewter (May 20, 2017)

Spoiler


----------



## zap2theextreme (May 20, 2017)

That one where he's with that Korean family from his parish. I cant find it on the cwcki


----------



## Postal Dude (May 20, 2017)

The famous CWC RAAAAAWR. Something about his face just gets me.


----------



## Tennis-Ball-Tony (May 20, 2017)

zap2theextreme said:


> That one where he's with that Korean family from his parish. I cant find it on the cwcki








Not much has changed.  Probably my favorite outside of the Tomgirl antics:


----------



## MrTroll (May 20, 2017)




----------



## Flame the Sunbird (May 20, 2017)

Spoiler


----------



## cruderudedude (May 20, 2017)

That one picture of Chris at a local music festival, with a little girl sitting next to him and they're both playing his 3DS. Fucking cwcki isn't working cant find it


----------



## CWCissey (May 20, 2017)




----------



## Cripple (May 20, 2017)

BurningPewter said:


> Spoiler



Is that a banana hammock in the second one?


----------



## cumrobbery (May 20, 2017)




----------



## Slowinthemind (May 20, 2017)




----------



## AnOminous (May 20, 2017)

Tennis-Ball-Tony said:


>



I like how he hates gooks so much he can't even look at them.


----------



## BurningPewter (May 20, 2017)




----------



## Cydonia (May 20, 2017)




----------



## Lucas Wolf (May 20, 2017)

cumrobbery said:


>


Why was he so intrested in Anna? If you had the choice between her and those other 3 girls Anna would defiantly be your last choice.


----------



## Army Burger (May 20, 2017)

Financhu Crisis said:


> Why was he so intrested in Anna? If you had the choice between her and those other 3 girls Anna would defiantly be your last choice.


:autism:


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (May 20, 2017)

Financhu Crisis said:


> Why was he so intrested in Anna? If you had the choice between her and those other 3 girls Anna would defiantly be your last choice.


She was the only one that tolerated him, and she looks like Barb.


----------



## Tootsie Bear (May 20, 2017)

Financhu Crisis said:


> Why was he so intrested in Anna? If you had the choice between her and those other 3 girls Anna would defiantly be your last choice.



Yes, but Anna, like Megan, gave Chris attention and therefore he was hooked.


----------



## Arkangel (May 20, 2017)




----------



## Beauty (May 20, 2017)

Just in case the scowl wasn't enough, surely the Blachu medallion will show people that this is a man who is not to be messed with.


----------



## Picklepower (May 20, 2017)




----------



## Lucas Wolf (May 20, 2017)

Picklepower said:


> View attachment 222782


Bootleg Legos


----------



## Robotic Richard Simmons (May 20, 2017)

Probably one of my favorite videos of the whole tranny saga besides his contest with Johan.


----------



## MrTroll (May 20, 2017)

Picklepower said:


> View attachment 222782



That son of a bitch got a whole bag of M&M's and he still looks miserable. What a prick.


----------



## Rottytops (May 20, 2017)

Rottytops said:


>



I kid. Possibly the most memorable actual picture of Chris for me is this one. Classic!


----------



## ForgedBlades (May 20, 2017)




----------



## Hexbox (May 20, 2017)




----------



## wowsux133 (May 20, 2017)

Arkangel said:


>


What emotion Chris is trying to pull off?  He looks confused/sad/angry/Ijustrecentlyshitmyself


----------



## TaterBot (May 20, 2017)

wowsux133 said:


> What emotion Chris is trying to pull off?  He looks confused/sad/angry/Ijustrecentlyshitmyself


That's a mug shot. So, all 4.


----------



## AnOminous (May 20, 2017)

wowsux133 said:


> What emotion Chris is trying to pull off?  He looks confused/sad/angry/Ijustrecentlyshitmyself



Dude, it's a mugshot.  You're usually more concerned with all the negro penises that are about to enter your anus when one of those is being taken.


----------



## wowsux133 (May 20, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Dude, it's a mugshot.  You're usually more concerned with all the negro penises that are about to enter your anus when one of those is being taken.


lol I know.  I mean, his eyes are going in two different directions and it looks like he ate out a hippo's ass with all that shit around his face.


----------



## CharlieBrowns (May 20, 2017)

Financhu Crisis said:


> Why was he so intrested in Anna? If you had the choice between her and those other 3 girls Anna would defiantly be your last choice.



Those swingin' d-cups are fairly popular in certain corners of this dark, dark place.


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (May 20, 2017)

there's this one pic that i don't have saved, it's of chris early into the tomgirl saga. don't know the context behind it, but he's got this batshit face and you can see the evil in his eyes.


----------



## tardwrangler (May 20, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Dude, it's a mugshot.  You're usually more concerned with all the negro penises that are about to enter your anus when one of those is being taken.


exactly, so why doesn't he look more excited?


----------



## wowsux133 (May 20, 2017)

Financhu Crisis said:


> Why was he so intrested in Anna? If you had the choice between her and those other 3 girls Anna would defiantly be your last choice.





Anna has a nice rack.  That is literally the only thing redeemable about her

Here's my favorite Chris picture


----------



## tardwrangler (May 20, 2017)

Tennis-Ball-Tony said:


>


the korean family photo is probably my favorite...


Spoiler



...but the low-rent spa / pampered princess donning huge slices of fetal-pickle goggles never fails to amuse me


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (May 20, 2017)

cumrobbery said:


>



Chris always looks so fucking autistic in everything that he looks like he's cropped in these pics.


----------



## An Ghost (May 20, 2017)

Hexbox said:


> View attachment 222793


What the fuck is this from


AnOminous said:


> Dude, it's a mugshot.  You're usually more concerned with all the negro penises that are about to enter your anus when one of those is being taken.


I can't stop laughing at the power level ratings *cue powerlevel ratings for stating a post with "I"*


----------



## AnOminous (May 20, 2017)

timecop said:


> there's this one pic that i don't have saved, it's of chris early into the tomgirl saga. don't know the context behind it, but he's got this batshit face and you can see the evil in his eyes.



That doesn't narrow it down much.  You can ALWAYS see the evil in his eyes.


----------



## Kecleon (May 20, 2017)

An Ghost said:


> What the fuck is this from



https://sonichu.com/cwcki/100_2278


----------



## LagoonaBlue (May 20, 2017)




----------



## The Fifth Waltz (May 20, 2017)




----------



## John Carmack (May 20, 2017)




----------



## My Car Is Garbage (May 20, 2017)

"And i just won"


----------



## An Ghost (May 20, 2017)

Kecleon said:


> https://sonichu.com/cwcki/100_2278


damn that's an old one but im glad i learned something new today


----------



## Ol' Puss (May 20, 2017)

I don't know if it's the angle of the pic, but it looks like Chris is holding a depressed cat head.


----------



## Slowinthemind (May 20, 2017)

Perverted Cat said:


> Poor cat looks depressed.


Looks like he is strangling it.


----------



## lurkingforawhile (May 20, 2017)

Nailed it 10/10


----------



## DavidFerrie (May 20, 2017)

*Chris the Negro*. Note that he already had a fair rack going at this point.


----------



## Yellow Shirt Guy (May 20, 2017)

My favorite, surprised no ones uploaded the pic in Barb's undies yet.


----------



## A Skeleton (May 20, 2017)




----------



## TiggerNits (May 20, 2017)




----------



## Night Terror (May 20, 2017)




----------



## Gordon Cole (May 20, 2017)

EDIT: Ninja'd by @Night Terror, so my follow-up:


----------



## Lurkman (May 20, 2017)

His corpse picture isn't out yet but when it is I'll be back to post that


----------



## Deezy (May 20, 2017)




----------



## AlephOne2Many (May 20, 2017)

I have too many to list but the smug cartoon Chris kills me.


----------



## Deadpool (May 20, 2017)

The thirst, and desperation in Chris's face, combined with the disgust/desire to flee in the dancers makes this one of my favorites.


----------



## Cheeseburger Picnic (May 20, 2017)

This one is how I was originally introduced to CWC back in the day, go figure that a picture of an autistic man in his mom's undies would make me feel nostalgic


----------



## Bogs (May 20, 2017)




----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (May 20, 2017)

Snarling at the camera while eating pizza, at his troublemaker's desk up against the chalkboard and right next to what looks like the teacher's desk. I like how they captured the student in the background playing Windows 3.1 solitaire.


----------



## tehpope (May 20, 2017)




----------



## LesbianSleepoverParty (May 20, 2017)




----------



## Yellow Shirt Guy (May 20, 2017)

Francis E. Dec Esc. said:


> Snarling at the camera while eating pizza, at his troublemaker's desk up against the chalkboard and right next to what looks like the teacher's desk. I like how they captured the student in the background playing Windows 3.1 solitaire.


Was this before or after Barb and Bob pulled him from Greene County schools and moved to the condo in Richmond?


----------



## Deadpool (May 20, 2017)

Deadpool said:


> View attachment 222911
> The thirst, and desperation in Chris's face, combined with the disgust/desire to flee in the dancers makes this one of my favorites.


If you guys find just the pic horrifying, imagine waking up in a cold sweat from a deep sleep to see Chris standing over you making that face....


----------



## Owen Grady (May 20, 2017)

NumberingYourState said:


> I have too many to list but the smug cartoon Chris kills me.


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (May 20, 2017)

Yellow Shirt Guy said:


> Was this before or after Barb and Bob pulled him from Greene County schools and moved to the condo in Richmond?



I'm pretty sure that was taken at his middle school in Manchester, VA.


----------



## Mason Verger (May 20, 2017)

LesbianSleepoverParty said:


>


"My boy may be an autistic weirdo, but at LEAST he's not one them girly faggots"


----------



## Michael J Hirtes (May 20, 2017)

My Top 3:

















cumrobbery said:


>




If only that was a Fanta shirt......


----------



## MysticMisty (May 20, 2017)

Many of my favorites have already been posted, but this one is pretty good too:


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (May 20, 2017)

LesbianSleepoverParty said:


>



I like how Bob kept spices in his VHS shelves.


----------



## Mason Verger (May 20, 2017)

Just look at that shitty trigger discipline.


----------



## Michael J Hirtes (May 20, 2017)

LesbianSleepoverParty said:


>


----------



## omori (May 20, 2017)

Tennis-Ball-Tony said:


>


I love this one because he probably took it thinking he looked majestic or something. Instead it highlights his thousand yard tism stare.


----------



## 4Macie (May 20, 2017)

I can't find it because I think the video is lost forever...but the Little Tomboy Blue video has some great moments in it when Chris is trying to be all sexy but instead he looks constipated.


----------



## Staffy (May 20, 2017)




----------



## 'tism (May 20, 2017)




----------



## gummy (May 20, 2017)




----------



## Mason Verger (May 20, 2017)

I'll throw down a little Carlos Chantor:



 

He looks like that guy who spends all his money on 4 wheelers and tricking out his '99 Honda Civic.


----------



## MG 620 (May 20, 2017)

LagoonaBlue said:


>



The fat-ass has a fat ass.



Mason Verger said:


> I'll throw down a little Carlos Chantor:
> 
> View attachment 222929
> 
> He looks like that guy who spends all his money on 4 wheelers and tricking out his '99 Honda Civic.



Bob should have died on that very day. He would have been happy, maybe even proud.


----------



## Kataomoi00 (May 20, 2017)




----------



## Cosmos (May 20, 2017)




----------



## Rabbit Bones (May 20, 2017)




----------



## nvrwastetree (May 20, 2017)

LesbianSleepoverParty said:


>



Chris actually looks somewhat normal in this one. Boy if Chris had a TARDIS and knew what he would become shortly before/after Bob's death...


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (May 20, 2017)

Totem Sanic said:


>


That was the first photograph where Chris' face just looks like he's morphing into Rocky from Mask, very odd.


----------



## Rogowski (May 20, 2017)

This one, cuz it was before the internet hit his life like a ton of bricks and just looks like some socially awkward punk rock nerd trying to find his way in life.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (May 20, 2017)

Mason Verger said:


> Carlos Chantor


That's seriously the best pic of CWC ever.


----------



## Meat_Puppet (May 20, 2017)




----------



## LeDarkMemer (May 20, 2017)




----------



## Rabbit Bones (May 20, 2017)




----------



## Mason Verger (May 20, 2017)

ToroidalBoat said:


> That's seriously the best pic of CWC ever.


Carlos Winston Chantor


----------



## Save Goober (May 20, 2017)

LagoonaBlue said:


>


Someone once photoshopped this picture onto the 50 shades of grey movie poster. If anyone has that it's excellent.


----------



## Subconcious Offense (May 20, 2017)




----------



## InTheSidePocket (May 20, 2017)

Wouldn't this be better... somewhere... *Five pages* 

OK.

[Insert picture of Chris crying here]

I mean, real time tears. Not any begging schemes.


----------



## Subconcious Offense (May 20, 2017)

InTheSidePocket said:


> Wouldn't this be better... somewhere... *Five pages*
> 
> OK.
> 
> ...


Does one exist?


----------



## InTheSidePocket (May 20, 2017)

Subconcious Offense said:


> Does one exist?



If a certain video was ever released, one could be screen capped. 

Edit: Yes, in fact. There is a video where Chris is crying after Bob dies.

And to my understanding it will never be released. Hence:

[Insert screencap here]


----------



## John Webster (May 20, 2017)




----------



## Subconcious Offense (May 20, 2017)

InTheSidePocket said:


> If a certain video was ever released, one could be screen capped.



Go WORK ON IT.


----------



## InTheSidePocket (May 20, 2017)

Subconcious Offense said:


> Go WORK ON IT.



All caps will get you nowhere, Chris.

OK, I'll choose a realistic one:


----------



## MagneticTowels (May 20, 2017)

Spoiler


----------



## A Skeleton (May 21, 2017)




----------



## The Man With No Name (May 21, 2017)




----------



## The Great Chandler (May 21, 2017)




----------



## LazloChalos (May 21, 2017)

Both of these:


----------



## Marvin (May 21, 2017)

4Macie said:


> I can't find it because I think the video is lost forever...but the Little Tomboy Blue video has some great moments in it when Chris is trying to be all sexy but instead he looks constipated.


If you're talking about this video, it's archived in one of the cwcville archive torrents. It happened in 2012, so it'd be in that torrent. (By the way, I really appreciate people helping to torrent Chris content. It helps make sure Chris' autistic shenanigans will never disappear from this earth.)

When I get a chance I'm going to add torrents for July-December 2016 and then eventually January-June 2017.

And overall, I'd love to replace the streaming site sources on their respective cwcki articles.


A Skeleton said:


>


----------



## Sphere of Many Eyes (May 21, 2017)

Tennis-Ball-Tony said:


>


Easily the best!


----------



## The Lizard Queen (May 21, 2017)

Chris, age 40


Spoiler: Large image


----------



## BF 388 (May 21, 2017)

The audio of Chris crying like a baby after Bob expired would be the best CWC picture.


----------



## briddlecrip (May 21, 2017)




----------



## Yellow Shirt Guy (May 21, 2017)

The best imagery would be Chris when he yelled JULAYYYYY!


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (May 21, 2017)




----------



## Cake Farts (May 21, 2017)

Contender:





Spoiler: Bonus



had some fun trying to edit Chris' visage to be somewhat decent. 
  
I put like a thousand filters on him and he's still an ugly shmuck.


----------



## Tim Buckley (May 21, 2017)




----------



## heyyyJackiePie (May 21, 2017)

Can anyone provide details on the picture with the Korean family? All I know is he went to a Korean Presbyterian Church in 1999. Would love to know the backstory and why he looks so pissed in the picture. @Marvin can you help?


----------



## Hitler (May 21, 2017)

Spoiler: Chris actually has really nice legs


----------



## briddlecrip (May 21, 2017)

Hitler said:


> Spoiler: Chris actually has really nice legs


I'd fap to that


----------



## Cuntster (May 21, 2017)

Flame the Sunbird said:


> Spoiler


This needs to be the header image for Kiwi Farms.


----------



## TheImportantFart (May 21, 2017)




----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (May 21, 2017)

This image, for the christorical value it has:





I especially like how low-quali it is. Gives it the atmosphere of a Bigfoot sighting.

Also this one:


----------



## Goochole (May 21, 2017)

This entire thread is just a wonderful potpourri of :autism:


----------



## Anti Fanta (May 21, 2017)

Tennis-Ball-Tony said:


>



The best thing about this is that nowadays if you saw someone that looked like this in a major city anywhere you'd just presume they were your average hipster. He even has the moustache


----------



## Bogs (May 21, 2017)

heyyyJackiePie said:


> Can anyone provide details on the picture with the Korean family? All I know is he went to a Korean Presbyterian Church in 1999. Would love to know the backstory and why he looks so pissed in the picture. @Marvin can you help?


You kind of answered your own question. He was most likely mad/upset because Bob probably told him tales of the Korean War


----------



## Marvin (May 21, 2017)

heyyyJackiePie said:


> Can anyone provide details on the picture with the Korean family? All I know is he went to a Korean Presbyterian Church in 1999. Would love to know the backstory and why he looks so pissed in the picture. @Marvin can you help?


They just caught him off guard. He just happened to have a stupid face on.


----------



## Lokamayadon (May 21, 2017)

Arkangel said:


>



I like how he almost looks like an hardened criminal.


----------



## Slowinthemind (May 21, 2017)

Arkangel said:


>


----------



## Kataomoi00 (May 21, 2017)

Lokamayadon said:


> I like how he almost looks like an hardened criminal.


A hardened criminal with the face of a toddler that was just put in time out


----------



## blackbrook (May 21, 2017)

Cake Farts said:


> Spoiler: Bonus
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: More face-editing autism



This is probably fftopic: but I was inspired to also try my hand at editing this photo. A million cancerous adjustments later, I came up with this.


----------



## CWC Tok (May 21, 2017)

I find this one oddly unsettling.


----------



## Cripple (May 21, 2017)

MakeItRain said:


> This one is how I was originally introduced to CWC back in the day, go figure that a picture of an autistic man in his mom's undies would make me feel nostalgic
> 
> View attachment 222915



Ed Gein, the early years.


----------



## Trilby (May 21, 2017)

CWC Tok said:


> I find this one oddly unsettling.


About ready to burst into tears at being told they're not going to McDonald's!


----------



## Predator_Too (May 21, 2017)

What? No love for the Internet Lumberjack yet?


----------



## SPARKLETWAT (May 21, 2017)

LeDarkMemer said:


>



This is the first pic I ever saw Chris actually smiling in for real. It's sad, he has a nice smile but his oily face and greasy hair wrecks it.


----------



## Tennis-Ball-Tony (May 21, 2017)

Trilby said:


> About ready to burst into tears at being told they're not going to McDonald's!



He sure was bottom heavy back in high school.  It seems to have all migrated up to his gut area these days.


----------



## Slowinthemind (May 21, 2017)




----------



## John Carmack (May 21, 2017)




----------



## Slowinthemind (May 21, 2017)

Barbs birthday cake with Sonichu on it, Barb and Bob must have been sick to fucking death of Sonichu.


----------



## Yellow Shirt Guy (May 21, 2017)

Barb stuffing her face.


----------



## Subconcious Offense (May 21, 2017)

"Is Chris getting better?"


----------



## Woodcutting bot (May 21, 2017)

LazloChalos said:


> Both of these:
> 
> View attachment 222987




If I had a time machine, I'd drag 2000 chris and bob into the future to meet that abomination. 

No idea how they'd react, but it would definitely be some top quality drama


----------



## The Fool (May 21, 2017)

Woodcutting bot said:


> If I had a time machine, I'd drag 2000 chris and bob into the future to meet that abomination.
> 
> No idea how they'd react, but it would definitely be some top quality drama



Chris would think it's some troll impostor and refuse to ever consider himself becoming a homo. Bob wouldn't change and just continue to look down at the floor wondering how he let things become like this.


----------



## Gordon Cole (May 21, 2017)

The student behind him says it all.


----------



## Trilby (May 21, 2017)

Sexy Times Hitler said:


> View attachment 223443
> The student behind him says it all.


Must've sucked to be that guy stuck with him!


----------



## Yellow Shirt Guy (May 22, 2017)

Trilby said:


> Must've sucked to be that guy stuck with him!


He probably has stories to tell.


----------



## Acidiic (May 22, 2017)




----------



## Kari Kamiya (May 22, 2017)




----------



## Mr. Krinkle (May 22, 2017)

CWC Tok said:


> I find this one oddly unsettling.



This seriously looks like something that the FBI would find in a kidnapper's house.



John Carmack said:


>



I like his OJ Simpson gloves.

Also that box of candy canes on top of that shelf, in which I'm sure this was taken nowhere near Christmas time.


----------



## Kataomoi00 (May 22, 2017)




----------



## cruderudedude (May 22, 2017)

cruderudedude said:


> That one picture of Chris at a local music festival, with a little girl sitting next to him and they're both playing his 3DS. Fucking cwcki isn't working cant find it


----------



## HomeAloneTwo (May 22, 2017)

@Nacho Man Randy Salsa posted this a few weeks ago. It hits the feels so hard that it took my heart.


----------



## Michael J Hirtes (May 22, 2017)

cruderudedude said:


> That one picture of Chris at a local music festival, with a little girl sitting next to him and they're both playing his 3DS. Fucking cwcki isn't working cant find it



Fucking cwcki  hasn't been working for months.



HomeAloneTwo said:


> @Nacho Man Randy Salsa posted this a few weeks ago. It hits the feels so hard that it took my heart.
> View attachment 223663




People were whining in 2012 that Classic Chris was all dried up and there was nothing new that would ever come from him. Then, Chris latched onto his "Pristine Christine" trans bullshit and opened up a whole new world of WTF. The Julayyy II video, with him wearing a towel turban, ankle socks, and pantyhose was something that even Classic Chris could not outdo.


----------



## HomeAloneTwo (May 22, 2017)

Totem Sanic said:


> The Julayyy II video, with him wearing a towel turban


There is WAY too much lighting in that video. It's burned into my mind. Atleast Julayyy OG was nicely lit.


----------



## Monokuma (May 22, 2017)

Wouldn't it be fun to have a time machine so you could show Chris in 2010 what he'd become? He'd get so mad.


----------



## DennisReynolds (May 22, 2017)




----------



## Male Soul (May 22, 2017)

Monokuma said:


> Wouldn't it be fun to have a time machine so you could show Chris in 2010 what he'd become? He'd get so mad.


Deep down, he wouldn't have been that surprised, since he became a tomgirl only 4 months after leaving the internet in November 2010. It would've probably lead to him trying to become a BRUTE MALE to prevent him from becoming a tranny.


----------



## TiggerNits (May 22, 2017)

DennisReynolds said:


> View attachment 223765



Now do one where he then becomes Stephanie Bustcakes, tia


----------



## Jigglyjogglers (May 22, 2017)

Kari Kamiya said:


> View attachment 223479



This looks like reality is about to start cracking in the background and tentacles in colors mortal eyes were not meant to comprehend are gonna come slithering out.


----------



## Mr. Fister (May 22, 2017)




----------



## Thunderwing (May 23, 2017)

_The perfect alpha male in all of it's glory.
_
Edit: I didn't noticed how many times this pic was posted, so here is my second favourite.


----------



## spylobster (May 23, 2017)

Part of something bigger than anyone ever thought he would be.


----------



## Gordon Cole (May 23, 2017)




----------



## Oekaki Hellion (May 23, 2017)

I came back from a long CWC hiatus and this was one of the first new pictures I saw. 





This had it all. Uncomfortable body imagery which would get Cronenberg going, The mighty horde strewn about and my favorite the uncomfortable enema 10 pack from CVS just sitting there in plain view. Letting you the viewer know that Chris make at least a fumbling attempt at anal hygiene before sitting on obscenely shaped hunks of silicone.


----------



## Apocalypso (May 23, 2017)

This just breaks my tender heart.


----------



## Raiken (May 23, 2017)

The one of classic chris shirtless with jis GIANT nipples in a "agressive" pose with the flash exposing his terrible skin and giant hoard of toys behind him.

Edit: oh and he overly bloated body and stick arms.


----------



## biledriver (May 23, 2017)

THE FRIENDLY FLIRTY MANZONE


----------



## A-tistic (May 23, 2017)

Raiken said:


> The one of classic chris shirtless with jis GIANT nipples in a "agressive" pose with the flash exposing his terrible skin and giant hoard of toys behind him.
> 
> Edit: oh and he overly bloated body and stick arms.




Oh that one! It's one of my favorites too though I had almost forgotten about it (adding it to OP now).







CWCissey said:


>



This thread is for pics of Chris only you moron. Post that pic in "favorite pictures of epic trolls like ourselves".


----------



## Michael J Hirtes (May 23, 2017)

Autism: NOT EVEN ONCE!


----------



## JULAY (May 23, 2017)

cruderudedude said:


> View attachment 223661


You know what's hilarious? That girl in the picture is probably 16 or so now, and is almost certainly more mature than Chris. You're in a sad state when 16 year old girls act more like an adult than you do.


----------



## Oekaki Hellion (May 23, 2017)

I almost forgot about this one I made messing around with filters, I think it might be cursed.


----------



## Woodcutting bot (May 23, 2017)

A-tistic said:


> Oh that one! I almost forgot about it for some reason. One of my favs too (adding it to OP)!
> 
> View attachment 224040
> 
> ...




What would /fit/ call this body type? It's like skinnyfat, but much worse


----------



## heyyyJackiePie (May 23, 2017)

This has been one of the most enjoyable threads in the last several months.


----------



## TopCat (May 23, 2017)




----------



## Slowinthemind (May 23, 2017)

TopCat said:


> View attachment 224053


Really fucking hard to beat that one, he goes from raging to a whiny coward in mere seconds because of a tiny old man.


----------



## Ntwadumela (May 23, 2017)

Holy shit there's plenty of good ones being posted so I can't repost any of them






wowsux133 said:


> Anna has a nice rack. That is literally the only thing redeemable about her


Red hair tends to look amazing on women too.
It's better if you have an attractive face to go along with it.


----------



## RealtreeByGod (May 23, 2017)

New favorite, hot off the presses.


----------



## Straight Outta Cwcville (May 23, 2017)




----------



## Marvin (May 23, 2017)

Straight Outta Cwcville said:


>


I love the venomous glare she's staring at the cameraman.


----------



## Apocalypso (May 23, 2017)

My favorite Chris movie poster:

Fatman: Mask of the Autism

Kudos to @Suicidal Emo Panda


----------



## TiggerNits (May 23, 2017)

spylobster said:


> Part of something bigger than anyone ever thought he would be.
> 
> View attachment 223986




Poor kid was doomed, he was even a pretty ugly baby


----------



## Henry Wyatt (May 23, 2017)

Spoiler


----------



## Raiken (May 23, 2017)

UncleMoeLester said:


> Spoiler



Brb killing myself


----------



## wowsux133 (May 23, 2017)

These are some of the few pictures I can find where Chris looks "normal"


----------



## AnOminous (May 23, 2017)

Slowinthemind said:


> Really fucking hard to beat that one, he goes from raging to a whiny coward in mere seconds because of a tiny old man.



That tiny old man could kick his ass.



Marvin said:


> I love the venomous glare she's staring at the cameraman.



She knows in that moment that this thing will be on the Internet for the rest of time.


----------



## TiggerNits (May 23, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> She knows in that moment that this thing will be on the Internet for the rest of time.



Im sure she feels the same way about the photographs of her relatives washing up on beaches, too


----------



## Monokuma (May 23, 2017)

Straight Outta Cwcville said:


>


What was her name again? Hamburger Helper? I can't remember.
Was she affiliated with "Kim" or "Kacey"? I remember talking to one of them and she said that this fat fuck would have definitely fucked Chris but he screwed it up because Chris.

The ONLY chance of getting legitimate non-hooker puss0 in his entire life.


----------



## Lokamayadon (May 23, 2017)

Monokuma said:


> What was her name again? Hamburger Helper? I can't remember.
> Was she affiliated with "Kim" or "Kacey"? I remember talking to one of them and she said that this fat fuck would have definitely fucked Chris but he screwed it up because Chris.
> 
> The ONLY chance of getting legitimate non-hooker puss0 in his entire life.



From what I know, Kim was Emily in the Emily Date and also posted several videos under the ScarletSanctum youtube account and hanged out with Chris and a few other more or less persistent field trolls; the fat girl was one of her acquaintances she disliked so she used her for one of her videos


----------



## CWCissey (May 23, 2017)

Monokuma said:


> What was her name again? Hamburger Helper?



Hambeast.

Hamburger Helper writes for Bioware.


----------



## Hen in a tie (May 23, 2017)

The face Chris-chan makes when instead of getting unbanned from his local Game Stop gets banned State wide.


----------



## John Carmack (May 23, 2017)

Monokuma said:


> What was her name again? Hamburger Helper? I can't remember.
> Was she affiliated with "Kim" or "Kacey"? I remember talking to one of them and she said that this fat fuck would have definitely fucked Chris but he screwed it up because Chris.
> 
> The ONLY chance of getting legitimate non-hooker puss0 in his entire life.



*Faeryn*


----------



## spylobster (May 23, 2017)

TiggerNits said:


> Poor kid was doomed, he was even a pretty ugly baby


All babies are ugly.


----------



## Phil_morris_racing (May 23, 2017)

'tism said:


> View attachment 222941


God the Liquid-era SUPER HIGH EYEBROWS face was amazing


HIGHBROWS


----------



## He Sets Me On Fire (May 23, 2017)

Oh, wait, you mean my favorite picture I haven't shooped. Hm. You got one with him  crying hot tears of anguish?


----------



## biledriver (May 23, 2017)

Spoiler










#IStandWithStephanie
B U S T C A K E S


----------



## BB 876 (May 23, 2017)

Straight Outta Cwcville said:


>



Ohoho. I almost forgot about hambeast. That thing perfectly illustrates what pops in my mind when I see the words 'hamplanet'. 

The cwciki says hambeast popped out a kid, is that true?


----------



## Trilby (May 24, 2017)

Totem Sanic said:


> Autism: NOT EVEN ONCE!


Something about the eyebrows matching is quite creepy!


----------



## Exceptional Fool (May 24, 2017)




----------



## Yellow Shirt Guy (May 24, 2017)




----------



## deadson (May 24, 2017)




----------



## Exceptional Fool (May 24, 2017)

I decided to make my own shoop


----------



## SuperJ (May 24, 2017)

A-tistic said:


> Oh that one! It's one of my favorites too though I had almost forgotten about it (adding it to OP now).



View attachment 224040

There is so much to love about this pic.  Where to begin?  The pepperoni nips, the way it seemingly looks as if he shooped his own head on his body, the Sailor Moon poster that he used to keep his gay tendencies away peeking over his shoulder, the guitar of fail, the MLP shit, the fire hazard of cords and video game consoles stacked on top of themselves, the virgin PS3 before Chris took it's innocence.  I just don't know what I like most about it.  I love the pictures that show the background of his room the best.  Just to see his method of "organization" and what makes him tick or what in his mind is worthy of display is fascinating.


----------



## DefunctChip (May 24, 2017)

It's just a Greek tragedy to look at the few childhood photos of him. A completely normal picture of some three year old kid can be made absolutely pitiful if you point out that this kid is the same person depicted in all the rest of these photos. 

The one I always get a chuckle out of is that McIntire Park one, but I think its more because the woman's face looks absolutely goddamn ridiculous. She looks like she's having a stroke and its hilarious. So I'm not really sure if that counts since the funny comes less from Chris and more from other people. Though Chris's random scuttling around the background is pretty funny too.


----------



## He Sets Me On Fire (May 24, 2017)

biledriver said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, if you ever wanted to see what Chris looked like when his stools aren't as loose as they normally are, there you go.


----------



## JULAY (May 24, 2017)

TiggerNits said:


> Poor kid was doomed, he was even a pretty ugly baby


----------



## BurningPewter (May 24, 2017)

SuperJ said:


> View attachment 224040
> 
> There is so much to love about this pic.  Where to begin?  The pepperoni nips, the way it seemingly looks as if he shooped his own head on his body, the Sailor Moon poster that he used to keep his gay tendencies away peeking over his shoulder, the guitar of fail, the MLP shit, the fire hazard of cords and video game consoles stacked on top of themselves, the virgin PS3 before Chris took it's innocence.  I just don't know what I like most about it.  I love the pictures that show the background of his room the best.  Just to see his method of "organization" and what makes him tick or what in his mind is worthy of display is fascinating.



And the old sitcom or whatever it is on the Tv.


----------



## unfer (May 24, 2017)

May I humbly resubmit: _Christine and the Ugly Growth_


----------



## Apocalypso (May 24, 2017)

deadson said:


> View attachment 224511



*The Loud Lard House*


----------



## BurningPewter (May 24, 2017)




----------



## Thunderwing (May 24, 2017)

_Sonichu, I'm already autistic._


----------



## Henry Wyatt (May 25, 2017)




----------



## Henry Wyatt (May 25, 2017)

Thunderwing said:


> _Sonichu, I'm already autistic._


I still feel the pain..... my taint.....


----------



## Trilby (May 25, 2017)

UncleMoeLester said:


>


Sandy's not the only one to go off the deep end!


----------



## Henry Wyatt (May 25, 2017)

MintChocolateChip said:


> View attachment 224538
> 
> It's just a Greek tragedy to look at the few childhood photos of him. A completely normal picture of some three year old kid can be made absolutely pitiful if you point out that this kid is the same person depicted in all the rest of these photos.
> 
> The one I always get a chuckle out of is that McIntire Park one, but I think its more because the woman's face looks absolutely goddamn ridiculous. She looks like she's having a stroke and its hilarious. So I'm not really sure if that counts since the funny comes less from Chris and more from other people. Though Chris's random scuttling around the background is pretty funny too.


I agree. I feel that Chris could have been somewhat normal if it wasnt for the abuse from his babysitter and lackluster parents


----------



## Henry Wyatt (May 25, 2017)

The one that started them all


----------



## Monokuma (May 25, 2017)

UncleMoeLester said:


> The one that started them all


It will end them all too.


----------



## Trilby (May 25, 2017)

Monokuma said:


> It will end them all too.


If only Chris won a Waldenbooks shopping spree instead!


----------



## AnOminous (May 25, 2017)

UncleMoeLester said:


> The one that started them all



Sadly, this is probably when he became doomed inevitably to become a lolcow, because it cemented the idea in his tiny little autistic brain that he's always entitled to something for nothing.


----------



## Trilby (May 25, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Sadly, this is probably when he became doomed inevitably to become a lolcow, because it cemented the idea in his tiny little autistic brain that he's always entitled to something for nothing.


Such a shame someone didn't tell him it's not about winning.


----------



## BurningPewter (May 26, 2017)

speaking of Christine chimping out over not winning stuff, her Parappa the Rapper contest video makes me really angry. Because Chop Chop Master Onion is one of the most catchy songs in the world, I could sing the first few lines perfectly 20 years later because it's so catchy, yet Chris struggles with THAT, and expects to win. Christine is probably the only person in the world who could struggle with the flow on that song.


----------



## CWCissey (May 26, 2017)

BurningPewter said:


> speaking of Christine chimping out over not winning stuff, her Parappa the Rapper contest video makes me really angry. Because Chop Chop Master Onion is one of the most catchy songs in the world, I could sing the first few lines perfectly 20 years later because it's so catchy, yet Chris struggles with THAT, and expects to win. Christine is probably the only person in the world who could struggle with the flow on that song.



Want to know how great Chop Chop Master Onion is? 

It was played on 6Music (National fucking radio!) over here at one point.


----------



## JULAY (May 26, 2017)

UncleMoeLester said:


> The one that started them all


He sure was a cute l'il autist!


----------



## Michael J Hirtes (May 26, 2017)

JULAY said:


> He sure was a cute l'il autist!



Chimps are also cute when they're little, but turn into face-biting monsters when they're older.


----------



## JohnLenin (May 26, 2017)

I really loved his appearance in sonic boom


----------



## CWCchange (May 26, 2017)

I actually like this Chris picture not because it's lulzy (most which have been posted), rather it's something I can relate to myself in a nostalgic sense. 2002 was my favorite year as a child, and was likely the best time in Chris's entire life. He finished high school with his delusions, but was yet to make a complete fool out of himself with his Love Quest. All that mattered was video games, and the only trolls were autism and Harry Potter.

The Dreamcast controller really hits me because it was basically dead at the time, but new stuff was still sold at stores for a while. Also, fucking Bionicles. I had a lot of those until I graduated to Zoids.


----------



## Robotic Richard Simmons (May 26, 2017)

I'm shocked this hasn't been posted yet, probably my second favorite tranny saga pic and moment.


----------



## Slowinthemind (May 26, 2017)

RoboticRichardSimmons said:


> I'm shocked this hasn't been posted yet, probably my second favorite tranny saga pic and moment.
> 
> View attachment 225845


See https://kiwifarms.net/threads/post-your-favorite-chris-picture.30986/#post-2284202


----------



## Robotic Richard Simmons (May 26, 2017)

I must have missed it amongst all the other memes and fan art.


----------



## AnOminous (May 26, 2017)

Totem Sanic said:


> Chimps are also cute when they're little, but turn into face-biting monsters when they're older.



They're almost as bad as humans.


----------



## Silvally (May 26, 2017)

i like this one cause it looks like those kiddie plastic glasses are squeezing his head in to a pear shape


----------



## Ntwadumela (May 27, 2017)

EDIT: LOL CALM DOWN GUYS ITS A JOKE


----------



## Raiken (May 27, 2017)

SuperJ said:


> View attachment 224040
> 
> There is so much to love about this pic.  Where to begin?  The pepperoni nips, the way it seemingly looks as if he shooped his own head on his body, the Sailor Moon poster that he used to keep his gay tendencies away peeking over his shoulder, the guitar of fail, the MLP shit, the fire hazard of cords and video game consoles stacked on top of themselves, the virgin PS3 before Chris took it's innocence.  I just don't know what I like most about it.  I love the pictures that show the background of his room the best.  Just to see his method of "organization" and what makes him tick or what in his mind is worthy of display is fascinating.



Notice the braline under is wobly mantits, and fully shaved chest.


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (May 27, 2017)

CWCchange said:


> The Dreamcast controller really hits me because it was basically dead at the time, but new stuff was still sold at stores for a while. Also, fucking Bionicles. I had a lot of those until I graduated to Zoids.



What makes this funny is that his parents bought him some cheap crappy off-brand controller instead of the real thing, which is funny because most stores were selling OEM Dreamcast stuff pretty cheap way back then, and his parents still went for the knock-off shit.  

I think it's both really funny and really sad that Chris was 20 years old in this picture and his parents were still buying him lego sets, which meant that they were just humoring him by this point...


----------



## Trilby (May 27, 2017)

Broseph said:


> What makes this funny is that his parents bought him some cheap crappy off-brand controller instead of the real thing, not to mention Chris was 20 years old in this picture and his parents were still buying him lego sets, which meant that they were just humoring him by this point.


I'm sure they were dying inside during that point.


----------



## DykesDykesChina (May 27, 2017)




----------



## MysticMisty (May 28, 2017)

Broseph said:


> What makes this funny is that his parents bought him some cheap crappy off-brand controller instead of the real thing


At least it was something he could probably actually use for his games. The extremely cheap Barb actually got him this five years prior:


----------



## DykesDykesChina (May 28, 2017)

Comparing Classic Chris and Tomgirl Chris is beyond depressing.


----------



## PerishableDryGoods (May 28, 2017)

its like the Sistine Chapel  of failure and tragedy


----------



## sparklemilhouse (May 29, 2017)

All that shit he would carry around on that nasty purse in his early Tomgirl days:


----------



## Henry Wyatt (Jun 1, 2017)

Spoiler


----------



## Tubular Monkey (Jun 1, 2017)

Chin like a sack of potatoes.  You'll never become more acquainted with Chris than by spending an hour matching hundreds of anchor points to morph his head.


----------



## Trilby (Jun 1, 2017)

Tubular Monkey said:


> Chin like a sack of potatoes.  You'll never become more acquainted with Chris than by spending an hour matching hundreds of anchor points to morph his head.


Truly an impressive feat!


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Jun 1, 2017)

TacticianAzazel said:


> i like this one cause it looks like those kiddie plastic glasses are squeezing his head in to a pear shape
> View attachment 225897



Chris can't even take a fat girl angle shot the right way.



wowsux133 said:


> These are some of the few pictures I can find where Chris looks "normal"
> View attachment 224144



With the exception of those dorky-ass glasses and that pedo 'stache he always had back then, Chris still looked pretty normal in high school compared to how autistic he always looked in his PVCC days.

At least back then he didn't wear the sonichu medallion and he didn't wear his watch over his sleeve like a fucking 'tard.


----------



## Trilby (Jun 1, 2017)

Broseph said:


> With the exception of those ugly glasses and that pedo 'stache he always had back then, Chris still looked pretty normal in high school compared to how autistic he always looked in his PVCC days.
> 
> At least back then he didn't wear the sonichu medallion and he didn't have his watch over his sleeve like a fucking 'tard.


If only sensory defensiveness wasn't in the way.


----------



## thismanlies (Jun 1, 2017)

Spoiler


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Jun 1, 2017)

PerishableDryGoods said:


> View attachment 226452
> its like the Sistine Chapel  of failure and tragedy



When Chris looks at this picture he see's a stunning and brave lesbian-souled high functioning trans-woman surrounded by her loving parents and wonderful Sonic OC's.

Everyone else just see's a sad broken mess of a family.


----------



## PerishableDryGoods (Jun 1, 2017)

Broseph said:


> When Chris looks at this picture he see's a stunning and brave lesbian-souled high functioning trans-woman surrounded by her loving parents and wonderful Sonic OC's.
> 
> Everyone else just see's a sad broken mess of a family.



seeing that picture is the first time ive cried for another being in years


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Jun 1, 2017)

So _upsetting_.


----------



## Tubular Monkey (Jun 2, 2017)

sparklemilhouse said:


> So _upsetting_.



That was pretty much the last we ever saw of classic Chris.


----------



## muh_moobs (Jun 2, 2017)

PerishableDryGoods said:


> View attachment 226452
> its like the Sistine Chapel  of failure and tragedy



Holy shit. I didn't see it before, but the hover hand pic makes sense now. Set it up so that it looks like his hand is on Sonichu's shoulder.


----------



## Bandit Keith (Jun 2, 2017)

PerishableDryGoods said:


> View attachment 226452
> its like the Sistine Chapel  of failure and tragedy


I call it the Christine Chapel.


----------



## PerishableDryGoods (Jun 2, 2017)

muh_moobs said:


> Holy shit. I didn't see it before, but the hover hand pic makes sense now. Set it up so that it looks like his hand is on Sonichu's shoulder.



idk what the hovering hand pic is


----------



## Trilby (Jun 2, 2017)

PerishableDryGoods said:


> idk what the hovering hand pic is


I think that's the pic of Chris standing there with his right hand simply raised.  Whether Chris planned it or not, he managed to make it seem like he had his hand on Sonichu's shoulders or whatever.


----------



## muh_moobs (Jun 2, 2017)

sparklemilhouse said:


> All that shit he would carry around on that nasty purse in his early Tomgirl days:



Kinda like a fatter John Bulla.


----------



## Lurch (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## AnOminous (Jun 2, 2017)

Lurch said:


>



He looks like Jim Cornette in this one.



Spoiler: Spoiler for Size


----------



## CWCchange (Jun 2, 2017)

Broseph said:


> What makes this funny is that his parents bought him some cheap crappy off-brand controller instead of the real thing, which is funny because most stores were selling OEM Dreamcast stuff pretty cheap way back then, and his parents still went for the knock-off shit.
> 
> I think it's both really funny and really sad that Chris was 20 years old in this picture and his parents were still buying him lego sets, which meant that they were just humoring him by this point...





MysticMisty said:


> At least it was something he could probably actually use for his games. The extremely cheap Barb actually got him this five years prior:


Well I remember at the time the only official stuff left in stores where I live were VMUs bundled with shovelware and maybe the occasional keyboard or fishing controller. So even third-party shit from the bottom of the barrel I saw in stores during the Dreamcast's last gasp pulls my nostalgia strings.

Regardless, I'd give his parents the benefit of the doubt because they could have done far worse...




Oh wait, counterfeit Lego.


----------



## MysticMisty (Jun 2, 2017)

CWCchange said:


> Well I remember at the time the only official stuff left in stores where I live were VMUs bundled with shovelware and maybe the occasional keyboard or fishing controller. So even third-party shit from the bottom of the barrel I saw in stores during the Dreamcast's last gasp pulls my nostalgia strings.
> 
> Regardless, I'd give his parents the benefit of the doubt because they could have done far worse...
> 
> ...


Also note the Gumby game in the back there. That has Barb's cheapness written all over it. Chris asked for games and Legos, Barb got fake Legos somewhere and the cheapest game at Wal-mart. Also a random bag of M&Ms because while people do give nice candy as gifts, especially stocking stuffers, Barb once again isn't inclined to shell out for something that doesn't benefit her directly.

No wonder Chris' ideal birthday gift for Bob was a bag of candy from CVS.


----------



## CWCchange (Jun 2, 2017)

I wouldn't be surprised if she ate half the bag and tapped it closed.


----------



## jc17 (Jun 3, 2017)

Back in a simpler time.


----------



## House Of Reeves (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## BurningPewter (Jun 3, 2017)

Spoiler


----------



## FrickleMyPickle (Jun 7, 2017)

This one, for perfectly encapsulating Chris in a single, succinct, haunting image...





And this one, because it never fails to make me laugh.


----------



## Picklepower (Jun 8, 2017)

MysticMisty said:


> At least it was something he could probably actually use for his games. The extremely cheap Barb actually got him this five years prior:



You can see the dissapointment on his face.


----------



## The Fatheads (Jun 9, 2017)

BurningPewter said:


> Spoiler


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Jun 9, 2017)

jc17 said:


> Back in a simpler time.



I always loved how this one picture completely summed up Chris's pathetic inability to grow up.

Also like how he's staring off into space in that pic...


----------



## Trilby (Jun 9, 2017)

Broseph said:


> I always loved how this one picture completely summed up Chris's pathetic inability to grow up.
> 
> Also like how he's staring off into space in that pic...


It's quite a fitting image when you want someone to know Chris firsthand.


----------



## Apocalypso (Jun 10, 2017)

Funniest picture imo.


----------



## DykesDykesChina (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## Amerighi da Caravaggio (Jun 11, 2017)

Someone here made this two years ago when Chris' new Mii was revealed and I have been laughing at it ever since. Forgot who it was but major props to you


----------



## Innocuous (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## Top Diaper Crinkler (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## Subconcious Offense (Jun 11, 2017)

Amerighi da Caravaggio said:


> Someone here made this two years ago when Chris' new Mii was revealed and I have been laughing at it ever since. Forgot who it was but major props to you



Lol I forgot about that. You're welcome.


----------



## Woodcutting bot (Jun 11, 2017)

Work hard so he doesn't have to


----------



## RJ MacReady (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Apocalypso (Jun 13, 2017)

*The Silence of the Chans*
(To enter the mind of a hoarder we must challenge the mind of a madman)
*



*


----------



## trip2themoon (Jun 13, 2017)

CWCchange said:


> Oh wait, counterfeit Lego.






"Boo hoo, I never asked Santy Claus for this gosh-darned Bootlego".


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Jun 13, 2017)

trip2themoon said:


> "Boo hoo, I never asked Santy Claus for this gosh-darned Bootlego".



I think he was distracted by the fact that Santa didn't leave him a boyfriend free girl under the tree that year... Or any other year...


----------



## PrincessPartyPickles (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## Richard Kuo (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## Bluey (Jun 18, 2017)

Pray4Lucy


----------



## Henry Wyatt (Jun 18, 2017)

PerishableDryGoods said:


> View attachment 226452
> its like the Sistine Chapel  of failure and tragedy


More like the Christine chapel


----------



## ON 190 (Jun 18, 2017)

Puar said:


> Pray4Lucy


This looks like a ransom demand. "Pay me or I'll snap Lucy's neck!"


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Jun 18, 2017)

CWCissey said:


>



I was gonna say any clown shirt Chris pics, but I forgot this gem.


----------



## John Carmack (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Jun 20, 2017)

John Carmack said:


>



Chris looks like he has Bell's Palsy in that pic.


----------



## Tubular Monkey (Jun 24, 2017)

RJ MacReady said:


>



Wow, I didn't know that still existed.  That takes me back to a time when I had a spare day to waste on Chris.


----------



## CumStainedFloorTiles (Jul 1, 2017)

The bottom one is my personal favorite because it looks like it was captured at the perfect moment when Chris realizes he had shit himself.


----------



## Rupin (Jul 1, 2017)

UncleMoeLester said:


> Spoiler



I hate you...


----------



## He Sets Me On Fire (Jul 2, 2017)

CumStainedFloorTiles said:


> View attachment 241212
> The bottom one is my personal favorite because it looks like it was captured at the perfect moment when Chris realizes he had shit himself.



Plus, he's mastered the Derp Eyes, though likely without meaning to.

Any time Chris tries to show off how strong he is is hilarious, seeing as how he has _zero muscle tone_. Like, none at all. He's got a Mr. Potato Head body, complete with noodley limbs.


----------



## Mr. Krinkle (Jul 2, 2017)

He Sets Me On Fire said:


> Any time Chris tries to show off how strong he is is hilarious, seeing as how he has _zero muscle tone_. Like, none at all. He's got a Mr. Potato Head body, complete with noodley limbs.



Maybe Chris could've built up some actual muscle if he had spent more time going to a real gym instead of the ones in Pokemon...


----------



## Rottytops (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## Butta Face Lopez (Jul 12, 2017)

Hexbox said:


> View attachment 222793


Haha, this is mine too.  Makes me laugh every time.


----------



## MediExcalibur2012 (Jul 14, 2017)

'tism said:


> View attachment 222941


The moment when his eyebrows goes from down to all the way up when he says "redo the 10min song" always gets me. Even in the shitty video quality, it's amazing


----------



## Lizard Pope (Jul 14, 2017)

RJ MacReady said:


>


I like how Liquid Chris' hand is on Megan's shoulder.
It's all in the details.


----------



## trip2themoon (Jul 15, 2017)

CumStainedFloorTiles said:


> View attachment 241212
> The bottom one is my personal favorite because it looks like it was captured at the perfect moment when Chris realizes he had shit himself.




I love the top picture because I've never seen anything like it. He flexes and there is literally no bicep there whatsoever, I've never seen flexed arms like his slope down the way to the elbow joint like that. Even when I flex my skinny arms there is a noticeable bump where my biceps are. I've honestly never seen arms like that where there is no bicep at all.


----------



## Apocalypso (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## heymate (Jul 25, 2017)

I really like this picture. It's not really funny or cringe-inducing, but look at all those awesome '30s hotrods!


----------



## QM 746 (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## TiggerNits (Aug 3, 2017)

heymate said:


> I really like this picture. It's not really funny or cringe-inducing, but look at all those awesome '30s hotrods!




You get the vibe that 3 seconds after the picture was taken the owner was asking Bob to please have his mongoloid stop touching his car


----------



## Diagonally slanted shelf (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## ShittyRecolor (Aug 3, 2017)

Spoiler: 2013 and 2014 were great years for perplexing CWC mugshots.



The Diva






The Flower Child





Fugitive On The Run





Judge, Jury and Executioner





Methloaf (aka I Would Do Anything For China)


----------



## QM 746 (Aug 3, 2017)

ShittyRecolor said:


> Spoiler: 2013 and 2014 were great years for perplexing CWC mugshots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Shitty Makeup and the Greasy Glaze over his skin just make it all too fucking beautiful


----------



## Cowpies (Aug 3, 2017)

gummy said:


>



I literally threw up a little in my mouth.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Aug 3, 2017)

heymate said:


> It's not really funny or cringe-inducing



You kidding me?  He's wearing that stupid Ash Ketchum hat.  Look at that fucking fanny pack.  This picture shows everything wrong with his sense of fashion.  It's basically the Classic Era's version of those pictures of him in the skirt and jeans combo.


----------



## Trve_Odin (Aug 7, 2017)

I like the reboot of chris chan and the hedgehog boys


----------



## Uncouth Twat (Aug 20, 2017)

wowsux133 said:


> What emotion Chris is trying to pull off?  He looks confused/sad/angry/Ijustrecentlyshitmyself



One eye on the china, one eye on the streets.


----------



## Duck and Turn (Aug 26, 2017)

Credit to Crisseh


----------



## Gooby (Aug 27, 2017)

This image gets me, just thinking about how one of these things re-named Chris. I don't have anything like this where I live, but I can't look at them without just laughing knowing what they've done.


----------



## Churros&Chocorroles (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Aug 27, 2017)

Churros&Chocorroles said:


> View attachment 269486



Robble Robble Robble!


----------



## QM 746 (Aug 27, 2017)

Puar said:


> Pray4Lucy


He has a vice like grip on that pussy tho


----------

